# Perpetuate - Female Fronted Metal Band



## jamsea (Nov 12, 2010)

Perpetuate 

Going back to the studio to record our debut EP (5 songs), here's the pop-ish one we recorded a little while ago.

This one was done on 6 strings, but the rest of the songs we're recording are on 7's (just so happened that this one sounded the best in F# minor rather than E or B). 

I'll post another link once we finish recording our CD. I'm going to start working on getting show dates in Southern Ontario. I book shows in Windsor, Ontario, so if you're in a band and want to do a show trade, hit me up.


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 12, 2010)

Sounds great! By far the best metal band I've heard from the area. I've got a power metal band I'm putting together on the other side of the river. Hopefully we'll be ready to book some shows early next year, maybe we can do some "international" collaboration


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 1, 2010)

I heard the song on facebook, Sounds really great! I heard you guys through your drummer. We jammed together a bit last year


----------



## jamsea (Dec 6, 2010)

Newest drummer or Jared? 

Are you in a band now?

Finished recording rhythm guitars to 3 songs on our CD yesterday. We're going to have a cover of The Trooper on our debut EP, verses played an octave lower on a 7 string  

I'm trying to set up some show trades around Ontario for the new year but I'm having a hard time finding bands who aren't either 100% br00talcore or 100% pop x_X. If anyone's in a band who fits in with our style or knows someone who is and wants to play a show in Windsor hit me up.


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Yeah Jared, I thought he was still with you guys, hmm. Yeah I'm still looking for a drummer since he left to Windsor though Its quite hard to find musicians that are both talented and commited lol. Btw If you guys ever play a show in Hamilton I'll be sure to come


----------



## The Shadow (Dec 7, 2010)

Oh, yeah, we're sort of a Melodic Metal mixed a sort of Progressive sound. When I have a full band and a demo out, then I'll deffinitely play a show with you guys!


----------



## jamsea (Dec 13, 2010)

Just put up flyers in music stores, schools, colleges and universities. Thats how I found everyone. Seems like an old school method but it works really well. Lazy people don't pursue flyers so most of the people who'll call you up will be pretty dedicated, at least in my experience anyways.


----------



## Hollowway (Dec 13, 2010)

Cool song. But check out your "official website" link because it goes to some girl named Kelly from Texas's myspace page.


----------



## Fred the Shred (Dec 13, 2010)

Very nice stuff - I really like her voice, and you guys managed to avoid something that really annoys me regarding the whole post-goth-metal boom, namely the tacky harmonies and questionable vocal variations.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 13, 2010)

Fred the Shred said:


> Very nice stuff - I really like her voice, and you guys managed to avoid something that really annoys me regarding the whole post-goth-metal boom, namely the tacky harmonies and questionable vocal variations.



not to mention the Evanescence-Factor. ugh.

I will admit every time i hear a band advertise themselves as a "female fronted metal band" my eyes roll a bit. why should it matter? Do i say, seven string baritone player-band? no. cause its limiting. Some people will immediately be turned off by the notion. But those same people, if they simply hear the music and didn't know ahead of time what it was...might be more inclined to like it.

no negativity here. i think you guys do what you do well.


----------



## jamsea (Dec 14, 2010)

@Hollowway thanks for pointing that out, I just fixed it now.

@signalgrey Yaaaa I know its kinda lame to say "female fronted metal band" but I figure it gets people's attention. I figure at the very least everyone will click on the link to see how hot the girl is at bare minimum . When I first started up the band I wasn't really looking for a girl singer, but Kim was too good at singing and keyboards to pass up.


----------



## defchime (Dec 16, 2010)

Perpetuate is like totally awesome live, and their merch guy is the coolest dude evar...he sold a few shirts once.


----------



## signalgrey (Dec 16, 2010)

jamsea said:


> @signalgrey Yaaaa I know its kinda lame to say "female fronted metal band" but I figure it gets people's attention. I figure at the very least everyone will click on the link to see how hot the girl is at bare minimum . When I first started up the band I wasn't really looking for a girl singer, but Kim was too good at singing and keyboards to pass up.



its cool man. do what you do, im sure people will like it if you mean what play.


----------



## Rick (Dec 16, 2010)

Facebook page, by any chance?


----------



## jamsea (Dec 16, 2010)

Perpetuate | Facebook and while I'm at it
Twitter

I'm pretty sure we've gotten all the generic social media sites covered with either "perpetuate" or "perpetuateband"


----------

